# Hello everyone



## LESLIE SANDERSON (Aug 27, 2021)

Hello,
I am new to this Forum. I am very happy, I am makeup and beauty lover and I have been looking for a beauty forum for long time. Hope we can enjoy together.


----------



## Dawn (Aug 27, 2021)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 27, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Jemma (Sep 8, 2021)

I am new to this Forum too.  Enjoy together.


----------



## tukanggranit (Sep 9, 2021)

welcome


----------



## JamesFitts (Oct 13, 2021)

Welcome to join here.


----------

